# Alinshop website



## Lee39 (Aug 27, 2010)

I've never used the Alinshop site before, but plenty of people on here say it's great and, as a board sponsor, I'm sure they're good.

The thing is, though, I've just been on there for the first time and the website's content is dreadful. Call me picky if you like for focusing on the text, but that same text is the site's first point of contact with a new customer, so it's important to get it right. But the content on Tren A is pretty typical of the whole site and includes this: "You must just to draw all content in a syringe and keep in syrynge. Are packed in sachets of 5 ml each. Sure sachets will have labels of different things like shampoons". It's like it's been written by a baboon.

I was very interested in ordering from them but, after reading the site, I'm thinking: "If they can't be bothered to get the basics on the website right, what else are they going to get wrong?"


----------



## rAJJIN (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe you can try to write it up using his language?
Not bad at all if you ask me for a guy that its his second or third language.


----------



## kaju (Aug 27, 2010)

rAJJIN said:


> Maybe you can try to write it up using his language?
> Not bad at all if you ask me for a guy that its his second or third language.



Great point.
I have spoken with alin by email and can tell English is his second or third language.
Hell I cannot even speak English right and it is my first language.


----------



## Lee39 (Aug 27, 2010)

rAJJIN said:


> Maybe you can try to write it up using his language?
> Not bad at all if you ask me for a guy that its his second or third language.



That's not the point. It's easy to hire a freelance sub-editor or even run it past an educated friend to remove those types of errors. I'd happily check it over for free.

It doesn't matter whether I couldn't write it up in a second language or not, because I'm not the one running the web-based business. If I was writing in Spanish, I'd get a native Spanish speaker to check it for me. It's not difficult.


----------



## kaju (Aug 27, 2010)

Lee39 said:


> That's not the point. It's easy to hire a freelance sub-editor or even run it past an educated friend to remove those types of errors. I'd happily check it over for free.
> 
> It doesn't matter whether I couldn't write it up in a second language or not, because I'm not the one running the web-based business. If I was writing in Spanish, I'd get a native Spanish speaker to check it for me. It's not difficult.



Look I have used alin for years. He is a good source.I belong to other boards and I would say I have seen many, many people very happy with him.
I'm not going to sit here and try and convince you. If you have another source go for it. I have alin and I have a peace of mind - given the circumstances of buying gear that peace of mind is worth putting up with his wording on his sight.


----------



## Jello (Aug 27, 2010)

Most people are more concerned about the quality of the products and that is why Alin has been around for this many years.


----------



## rAJJIN (Aug 27, 2010)

Lee39 said:


> That's not the point. It's easy to hire a freelance sub-editor or even run it past an educated friend to remove those types of errors. I'd happily check it over for free.
> 
> It doesn't matter whether I couldn't write it up in a second language or not, because I'm not the one running the web-based business. If I was writing in Spanish, I'd get a native Spanish speaker to check it for me. It's not difficult.



Alin is probably One of the top two Suppliers in the entire community.
I dont think its hurting his business 
10+ years now he is one of the biggest and also the best imo


----------



## bsteelz (Aug 27, 2010)

second that bro. I couldnt care less if he spoke some alien language he's always reliable and has quality gear, thats all that matters to me.


----------



## MPMC (Aug 28, 2010)

His site has been like that for years and you are the first one Ive ever seen point that shit out like it really makes a difference. I dont know what sources your used to using about about 90% of the guys Ive dealt with are a little rusty on their english also, ive never doubted their product quality or service over it...


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 28, 2010)

Lee39 said:


> I've never used the Alinshop site before, but plenty of people on here say it's great and, as a board sponsor, I'm sure they're good.
> 
> The thing is, though, I've just been on there for the first time and the website's content is dreadful. Call me picky if you like for focusing on the text, but that same text is the site's first point of contact with a new customer, so it's important to get it right. But the content on Tren A is pretty typical of the whole site and includes this: "You must just to draw all content in a syringe and keep in syrynge. Are packed in sachets of 5 ml each. Sure sachets will have labels of different things like shampoons". It's like it's been written by a baboon.
> 
> I was very interested in ordering from them but, after reading the site, I'm thinking: "If they can't be bothered to get the basics on the website right, what else are they going to get wrong?"



We have been around this game for MANY, MANY years. Trust assured we know exactly what we are doing. Alinshop is not a forum its a store. If you need educated on how to properly use the products you need to do more reading and research thru books,,internet forums,,,etc...


----------



## Ironaddict (Aug 30, 2010)

This guy is more worried about the sites grammer than it's notariety?  Next he will focus on the sites Metatags and script errors???


----------



## Lee39 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ironaddict said:


> This guy is more worried about the sites grammer than it's notariety?  Next he will focus on the sites Metatags and script errors???



Well if you bother to read what I said in the first post, you'll see exactly why it concerns me. As I said: "after reading the site, I'm thinking: "If they can't be bothered to get the basics on the website right, what else are they going to get wrong?" 

You have the advantage of having used them, while I don't, so I only have a dodgy website to judge whether they're any good or not. I'm going to give them a miss and use someone else because, if a bloke can't even be bothered to use a dictionary, or spells 'syringe' correctly and four words later spells it "syrynge", what are the chances of him not bothering to check my address or order properly?


----------



## Tyrone (Sep 2, 2010)

Lee39 said:


> Well if you bother to read what I said in the first post, you'll see exactly why it concerns me. As I said: "after reading the site, I'm thinking: "If they can't be bothered to get the basics on the website right, what else are they going to get wrong?"
> 
> You have the advantage of having used them, while I don't, so I only have a dodgy website to judge whether they're any good or not. I'm going to give them a miss and use someone else because, if a bloke can't even be bothered to use a dictionary, or spells 'syringe' correctly and four words later spells it "syrynge", what are the chances of him not bothering to check my address or order properly?



It's your loss then.


----------

